# Carte Graphique pour G4 500



## exeunt (31 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour tout le monde !

Voila, ca fait 2ans que je suis passé sur mac, mon petit G4 tient bien la route pour logic. Seul achat que je viens de faire pour ameliorer le confort, c'est un ecran 16/9 20pouces :

http://www.benq.fr/products/LCD/?product=589&page=specifications

L'ecran est top, c'est vraiment tres agreable, seulement voila, chose a laquelle je n'avais pas pensé, c'est la carte graphique ! elle ne suit pas dutout... petite resolution...
donc voici mon mac :

Informations matériel :

  Nom de lordinateur :    Power Mac G4 (carte AGP)
  Modèle dordinateur :    PowerMac3,1
  Type de processeur :    PowerPC G4  (2.9)
  Nombre de processeurs :    1
  Vitesse du processeur :    500 MHz
  Cache de niveau 2 (par processeur) :    1 Mo
  Mémoire :    768 Mo
  Vitesse du bus :    100 MHz

ATY,Rage128Pro :

  Modèle de jeu de puces :    ATY,Rage128Pro

BenQ FP202W :
  Résolution :    1280 x 1024
  Profondeur :    Couleurs 32 bits
  Intégré :    Oui
  Core Image :    Non géré
  Moniteur principal :    Oui
  Miroir :    Désactivé
  Connecté :    Oui
  Quartz Extreme :    Non géré

Je cherche deseperement depuis hier sur tous les forums quelle carte acheter pour remplacer la rage128. Je dois vous avouer que je n'y connais pas grand chose et je ne trouves pas la solution a mon probleme.
J'ai pu retenir quelques noms comme radeon 9000 ou geforcemx2 (?).
Apparement il faudrai une carte Agp2x ou 4x je ne sais pas ce que peut gerer mon G4.. Je sais seulement qu'il faut la meilleure resolution possible pour l'ecran.
Derniere question, existe t il un magasin sur paris ou acheter ce genre de cartes qui a mon avis ne se trouvent plus ?


Merci d'avance


----------



## alèm (31 Décembre 2006)

perso, j'ai une radeon 8500 car la 9000 buggait en double &#233;cran mais j'&#233;tais assez content de ma GeForce 2MX.

regarde les catalogues de macway ou CLG (boutique sur paris donc)


----------



## exeunt (31 Décembre 2006)

Je viens de regarder sur clg, la plus petite cest la radeon 9200

http://www.clginformatique.com/fich...dId=100-436011&cid=944393&ident=0&ckc=1&cks=0

est ce que celle la ira sur mon mac ?
comment savoir pour les histoires de vitesses pour l'agp ?

derniere question .. (  )
ya t il une difference entre la geforce et la radeon ?


----------



## patlek (1 Janvier 2007)

J' ai une carte graphique de mon ancien Bipro G4 2 X 1,25 , que j' avais été obligé de changer pour cause de bug avec un logiciel. En plus depuis , j' ai changé de mac, bref , donc, j' ai une carte graphique qui traine sans aucun interet sur une étagère, c' est une ATI, je crois que c' est une 9000 (J' ai pas retrouvé qu' elle était les spécification du G4 bipro 2 X 1,25)
Et si tu veux, je te la donne (Donne moi juste ton adresse par MP) C' est çà, ou la poubelle, a terme, pour la carte: elle ne me sert et ne me servirat jamais plus a rien..


----------



## exeunt (1 Janvier 2007)

wow  je m'attendais pas a une telle reponse 

c'est super sympa ! ca regle mon probleme, 
je ne peux pas envoyer de mp pour le moment, il me dit que je n'ai pas ecrit assez de messages ! Grrrr je vais voir si je peux etre utile a mon tour a 2-3 personnes et je t'envoie un message avec mon adresse.


----------



## patlek (1 Janvier 2007)

J' ai reçu le MP.


----------



## gile (2 Janvier 2007)

Arrrgh ! j'arrive trop tard pour la carte mais tant mieux pour toi. Pour les vitesses d'AGP supportées c'est en fonction de la vitesse du bus (à voir dans à propos de son mac). Avec mon mac G4 AGP avec un bus à 100 MHz on m'a dit de ne pas prendre une carte AGP au-dessus de X2. Pour ma part je suis à la recherche d'une carte Radeon 9200 mais elle n'est plus fabriqué et je trouve pas d'équivalents.


----------



## Olive94 (2 Janvier 2007)

gile a dit:


> Arrrgh ! j'arrive trop tard pour la carte mais tant mieux pour toi. Pour les vitesses d'AGP supportées c'est en fonction de la vitesse du bus (à voir dans à propos de son mac). Avec mon mac G4 AGP avec un bus à 100 MHz on m'a dit de ne pas prendre une carte AGP au-dessus de X2. Pour ma part je suis à la recherche d'une carte Radeon 9200 mais elle n'est plus fabriqué et je trouve pas d'équivalents.



En fait je crois qu'il ne faut pas prendre des cartes trop grosses genre 128 mo de vram car ca consomme beaucoup, et il y a des risques de cramage d'alimentation sur ces vieilles machines, surtout si tu as déja rajouté pas mal de disques et si tu comptes mettre dedans une carte acceleratrice.


----------



## gile (6 Janvier 2007)

Merci pour les conseils. J'ai effectivement une carte EncoreST à 1,4 Ghz et un disque dur interne supplémentaire en ATA.


----------

